# Sex On The Beach



## AprilT (May 28, 2015)

Just an update to a discussion some of us were having about a couple who were arrested for engaging in the act of a horizontal mambo on a public beach. 


For the thread reference:   https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...lopment-as-an-adult/page3?p=264927#post264927

Some thought or said no time would be served, however stupid this may be they were both convicted for lewd and lascivious behavior, and some time was served; not much, and both will have sex offender records of which will follow them for life as it stands now.  Only good is that the jail time for the woman in the case has been reduced to time served and the male instead of 15 years, has been offered a 2-1/2 year prison sentence, which I imagine will at some point be reduced with good behavior.  The whole thing is just ludicrous, but, this is how it stands for now.  In my opinion, fines, possibly, probation and or warnings would have sufficed. 

http://www.bradenton.com/2015/05/27/5820147_prosecutors-will-ask-for-time.html?rh=1


----------



## QuickSilver (May 28, 2015)

Wasn't sand in the hoo hoo punishment enough?   

Seriously,  I understand a fine.. and probation, but serving time and becoming a registered sex offender is ridiculous IMO..


----------



## AZ Jim (May 28, 2015)

http://cocktails.about.com/od/cocktailrecipes/r/sx_bch.htm


----------



## jujube (May 28, 2015)

We used to frequent a nude beach years ago (many years AND pounds ago).  I never saw a bit of untoward behavior.  I can't _imagine_ doing it in the sand.....ouch.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 28, 2015)

jujube said:


> We used to frequent a nude beach years ago (many years AND pounds ago).  I never saw a bit of untoward behavior.  I can't _imagine_ doing it in the sand.....ouch.



uh.....sand.....uh sandpaper.  Not a great idea.


----------



## Lon (May 28, 2015)

Nothing wrong with sex on the beach, but it can be a real grind.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 28, 2015)

That was my first thought....  yeeeeouch..


----------



## Falcon (May 28, 2015)

"You always hurt the one you love."   OR;  "Who put sand in the Vaseline?"


----------



## Laurie (May 28, 2015)

Have you people never heard of lying on a towel?

Anyway, didn't seem to bother Deb Kerr and Burt Lancaster in probably the most erotic scene ever filmed!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 28, 2015)

But all those people running by and the kids playing with beach balls and building sand castles would get sand on the towel anyway.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 28, 2015)

Typical of our repressed society - they'll hand out sex offender status like candy for something like this but for the REAL criminals they'll let them cop a plea ...


----------



## Pappy (May 28, 2015)

I can just hear Pat Boone singing Love Letters in the Sand.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 28, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I can just hear Pat Boone singing Love Letters in the Sand.



... or Freddie Mercury singing "Another One Bites The Dust" ...


----------



## AprilT (May 28, 2015)

I see you all have been having quite a good time while I was away.  So funny, what a great bunch of coconuts we have on this site.  Love it.


----------



## AprilT (May 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> http://cocktails.about.com/od/cocktailrecipes/r/sx_bch.htm



When I first started drinking, that and mimosas were the only drinks I ordered aside from the fact they were the only two I could remember the names of.  I prefer much sweeter tasting drinks these days though, I had a frozen strawberry daiquiri this past weekend when I was out to sea.    That will be my fill for a while, but, I've decided, I need sauce in my life, so, whens the next holiday?


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2015)

April, tomorrow is Friday, let's celebrate! Sauce for all, the mermaid is buying. Lol. I will bring food, taking requests, now!


----------



## AprilT (May 28, 2015)

Its funny, up in my freezer, I have some sort of frozen drink left over from when my friends visited on my birthday end of April, I'll have to check the name on the package, but, it's complete with the alcohol in it.  I'll go check and then maybe I'll serve it up to you all tomorrow, via my drunk self after I consume it.  BRB to let you know what it says on the package.


----------



## AprilT (May 28, 2015)

OK, got it, it's called Daily's frozen bahama mama.  That's the drink, I think I was trying to remember when I go to the club, but can never remember the name.  LOL!  Wait, no, I think it might be something Malibu, I might be thinking of.  I'm not sure.  Sigh.  If this bahama mama didn't have alcohol in it, I would consume it right now.  Oh and there's some disgusting beer they left behind by bud light called MANG-O-RITA, would be tasty if they removed the beer and maybe added rum or something instead.  Ack! as it is.  But you all may have, if only I could send it via the pc.  Seems every time they visit, they leave some sort of drink behind, I have a seagrams, peach fuzzy navel in there left from 3 or 4 years ago, she said she was going to drink it before she left, evidently never got around to it the lush.  LOL.


----------



## Butterfly (May 28, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Just an update to a discussion some of us were having about a couple who were arrested for engaging in the act of a horizontal mambo on a public beach.
> 
> 
> For the thread reference:   https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...lopment-as-an-adult/page3?p=264927#post264927
> ...



All THAT for just sex on the beach?!!  That is absurd.  Doesn't that local law enforcement/court system have enough to do with REAL crimes??!!


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2015)

Unbelievable. People have received less attention and zeal over rape charges than this. Sad.


----------



## Warrigal (May 29, 2015)

Let's think about this...

What would be the reaction if either or both of this pair were masturbating publically on the beach?  Sex offenders register? Yes or no?

What if they were having sex at the mall? Sex offenders register? Yes or no?

Oral sex at the beach under a towel? Yes or no?

How about at the bus shelter? Yes or no?

Exhibitionism and its opposite, voyeurism, are both antisocial acts. Are they or are they not problematic?

Should they just be written off as inconsequential?

Or, does it depend on whether our own children or grandchildren are the targets of the exhibitionist or voyeur?


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 29, 2015)

Are you saying that all men and many women are antisocial?  Are you kidding?  layful:


----------



## Warrigal (May 29, 2015)

No, just you if you are an exhibitionist or a peeping Tom. layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 29, 2015)

Yes, under the strict definition but most of us are semi, if you get my drift...nthego:


----------



## Warrigal (May 29, 2015)

Drift?   Drift???

Sand or snow?


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 29, 2015)

Well, I was just trying to protect you from explicit examples that could be provided upon request by forum members...


----------



## Warrigal (May 29, 2015)

I'm well read. You can't shock me very easily.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 29, 2015)

OK, here's one for you.  In junior high school a bunch of us stood on the street outside of a high school girl's bedroom window in the evening hoping to see her undress...


----------



## Warrigal (May 29, 2015)

Did her father turn the hose on you? That's what I would have done to the couple on the beach if one was handy.
Failing that I would have thrown buckets of sand all over them.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 29, 2015)

Well, that was one of the tamer adventures in a sort of  voyeurism...


----------



## charlotta (Jun 2, 2015)

It  was  fun but couldn't be to a really bright night and between sand dunes.  Golf courses after dark was also fun (after the guy on the tractor finished getting up the golf balls.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2015)

Charlotta, you are my kinda girl. You rock!!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 3, 2015)

I think the worst part of this is that these two people will have to register as sex offenders the rest of their lives, just as do pedophiles, rapists, etc.  It will impact their careers, keep them out of many jobs, and seriously affect them in many other ways, such as where they can live, etc.  

Sex on the beach between consenting adults does not exactly fall into the same category as pedophiles and rapists.  It's just ridiculous.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 3, 2015)

charlotta said:


> It  was  fun but couldn't be to a really bright night and between sand dunes.  Golf courses after dark was also fun (after the guy on the tractor finished getting up the golf balls.



Around here, we have rattlesnakes on some of our golf courses, so that wouldn't be a really good idea.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 3, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I think the worst part of this is that these two people will have to register as sex offenders the rest of their lives, just as do pedophiles, rapists, etc.  It will impact their careers, keep them out of many jobs, and seriously affect them in many other ways, such as where they can live, etc.
> 
> Sex on the beach between consenting adults does not exactly fall into the same category as pedophiles and rapists.  It's just ridiculous.



In front of families and children it cannot be dismissed as trivial either.
Red flag IMO.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 3, 2015)

charlotta said:


> It  was  fun but couldn't be to a really bright night and between sand dunes.  Golf courses after dark was also fun (after the guy on the tractor finished getting up the golf balls.



It was always fun, but sometimes more fun than others!


----------

